# Took the plunge.



## Whiskeyjack (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm crazy. I've just been into this for a few months and I was already drooling over a full frame. So today, I saw a really good deal on a 5D Mark II used and took the plunge. Right around 4k clicks with a few extras and a backpack for $1200. 

I'm floating! Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 12, 2013)

Full frame is a game changer...


----------



## Gavjenks (Aug 12, 2013)

You will love it.  I actually don't think full frame sensors are practically THAT much better than crop frames, personally.  However, the ergonomics (firmware, buttons and controls, options, modes, etc.) on the higher end cameras that happen to be full frame are SO SO much better that they are heavenly to use by comparison.  The sensors are also of course better in pretty much every way (except cost of glass to go with them), but I actually foudn the ergonomics to be much more of a game changer when I upgraded.


----------



## HL45 (Aug 12, 2013)

You stole it for 1200.00! Congrats!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Congratulations on the new camera. FF really changes the way lenses interact with the camera. Four thousand clicks or so is nothing--that's almost showroom new! I hope you enjoy every minute of using the new camera. Speaking of lenses...for example, on FF, the 50mm and 85mm primes become very "useable" indoors, and in normal social situations, like at backyard BBQ's and parties, weddings, and so on. For example, at 20 feet, an 85mm lens on a FF body has an 8.5 foot field of view, which allows for a two-person, full-length portrait, with a bit of space around the people to allow for some head room and foot room. On a 1.6x body with the same 85mm lens, you need to be 34 feet distant. And, because of the distance, the background DOF is more intrusive. If you want to show a larger area at an event, on 1.6x, the 85mm forces you to be 50,60,70,80 feet away, and intervening people become a major hassle.

All the old, traditional prime lengths, like 24,28,35,50,85,100,135 work splendidly on a FF camera, at the normal and accustomed distances which were used in shaping the way "35mm" photography developed over the decades. Small camera, eye-level, rapid handling, fast focusing, allowing close-in work with wides, normal distance work with "normals", and distant work with light, portable telephoto lenses.


----------



## Whiskeyjack (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks, Derrel. That's actually super helpful information. While I think my 60D is amazing for a lot of things and I sure have learned a bunch, I knew I was limiting myself with things like landscape, city, and indoor photography.


----------



## goodguy (Aug 12, 2013)

Full Frame camera :heart:

Congrats, enjoy it


----------



## play18now (Aug 13, 2013)

I did the same thing with a 5D Mark 1.  Best purchase I've ever made.  Full frame is amazing, especially for the landscape and cityscape photography I do the most of.


----------

